# No more free HD with autopay?



## Caromsoft (Jul 17, 2010)

I activated my HR34 yesterday and told the rep I wanted to set up autopay to get the 24 month free HD. He told me that the free HD offer ended 4 days ago and DirecTV isn't offering it anymore. I asked him if he could do anything since I purchased the HR34 to replace my SAT-T60 DirecTivo which has been dying and he gave me 6 months free HD.

As a 10 year customer who's never asked for anything before I was hoping for more but I guess it is better than a poke in the eye.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

That's a bummer because I was just thinking about doing that now that I am able to have that happen. Guess I'll just keep doing it the same way I do now and wait to see if it comes back.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I must have just made it in. I called last Friday to do this, but they had to wait 24 hours for my autopay subscription to show up on my account (I had just done it through the Web site right before the call). So, I called back on Monday morning and they signed me up for the free HD. 

I guess maybe they made a note in my account that I called in on that Friday or maybe because I signed up for autopay on Friday, before the deadline. I dunno.

You may want to call back again and see if you could get another rep that can do it for you.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Drop a line to: [email protected]

Perhaps the office can help you, Worth a try. When did you purchase the HR34 Was it before the deadline and it took awhile to get the install done ?


----------



## Caromsoft (Jul 17, 2010)

WestDC said:


> Drop a line to: [email protected]
> 
> Perhaps the office can help you, Worth a try. When did you purchase the HR34 Was it before the deadline and it took awhile to get the install done ?


I purchased it from Solid Signal and it took a week to arrive. I Installed it myself yesterday. Just as a note because I've seen where others have had issues, I had no problems setting it up and activating it.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Caromsoft said:


> I purchased it from Solid Signal and it took a week to arrive. I Installed it myself yesterday. Just as a note because I've seen where others have had issues, I had no problems setting it up and activating it.


I would point that out to the D* office It may or may not work,Doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

So does that mean if you had no-cost HD for a set period, when it expires you'll be dunned $10 per month?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, once the two years is up, you'll start paying the $10. Unless you were a new customer when it's $10 off for life.

At the time this was started, it was surmised that sometime in the future the $10 HD fee would be dropped altogether. Hopefully, this will happen before my two years is up.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It is simple. If they stop the credit, I stop it's requirement.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"jdspencer" said:


> Yes, once the two years is up, you'll start paying the $10. Unless you were a new customer when it's $10 off for life.
> 
> At the time this was started, it was surmised that sometime in the future the $10 HD fee would be dropped altogether. Hopefully, this will happen before my two years is up.


I think my 2 years ended because I got several emails and at least one postcard confirming my order of free he and the requirements. So seemed to me that it auto-renewed. I got the credit on my last bill at least.


----------



## SparkyX (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been wondering what will happen to those of us who were current subscribers without free HD who called in and got free HD for two years. I have an email where I notified someone about it and it was dated 6/6/10. I _thought_ I got in pretty early--dpeters11, do you know when you signed up?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not specifically, but likely within the first few days of it being mentioned on here.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I think my 2 years ended because I got several emails and at least one postcard confirming my order of free he and the requirements. So seemed to me that it auto-renewed. I got the credit on my last bill at least.


When I had to replace my one and only receiver last month, twice, I got the email and the confirmation postcard again, twice -- I think, both times they had to deactivate the old and activate the new, they had to "rebuild" the services on my account. So I'm a little curious if it reset the 2-year clock (but not curious enough to bother calling and asking).


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

They should just give free HD to all of their customers. Wasn't there a promotion for new subscribers, last year, for Free HD for Life? Pretty stupid to give it to new people, while ignoring the long time customers who've spent tens of thousands of dollars on Directv for the last 15 years. :nono:


----------



## tinmanohio (Feb 7, 2010)

Just called DTV, the CSR told me you can still get free HD for 24 months with auto bill pay. I hope she know what she is talking about. I am getting HD upgrade in the morning. The web site says free HD for life to new customers if you look under "how do I get HD".


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I recently started the free 2 yr hd deal (previously had 1yr without autopay). Don't like the way they handle their autopay.

I didn't get notification until 24hrs AFTER the charge was made which was the same day the bill was generated. Since I am using a credit card it's no big deal but for those using a debit card or bank account it could cause problems. 

My Fios Internet autopay sends me an email on the date the bill is generated stating something like "your bill was posted today, payment will be taken in 14 days." Same for my Amex cards and other auto payments. There is always some sort of "lead time" between notification and taking of payment, just like when you get a paper bill in the mail that says "must be paid by xx/xx/xx."

I guess their IT folks can't figure out how to program that feature. In the long run I would think advanced notification would be to THEIR advantage as well in order to avoid bounced payments. Bottom line is "use a credit card" and not a debit or checking account. 

I'm expecting all the "you should be aware of your due dates" and "keep enough money in your bank account" messages that will undoubtedly pop up but since the majority of all others do provide advanced notification it is something that is common and should be done as a courtesy.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I recently started the free 2 yr hd deal (previously had 1yr without autopay). Don't like the way they handle their autopay.
> 
> I didn't get notification until 24hrs AFTER the charge was made which was the same day the bill was generated. Since I am using a credit card it's no big deal but for those using a debit card or bank account it could cause problems.
> 
> ...


It has been reported that checking accounts are given a lead time, but debit cards are processed like credit cards on the billing date. I wouldn't recommend anyone use a debit card for their DIRECTV bill.

I agree it would be nice if the they processed all of them with a lead time, since that is more "normal" for most companies.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Correct. I used my checking account for over one year. I would get an email with my new bill on the 28th with payment being deducted on the (upcoming) 16th. Shifted to credit card to get the rewards points.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

DogLover said:


> It has been reported that checking accounts are given a lead time, but debit cards are processed like credit cards on the billing date. I wouldn't recommend anyone use a debit card for their DIRECTV bill.
> 
> I agree it would be nice if the they processed all of them with a lead time, since that is more "normal" for most companies.





trh said:


> Correct. I used my checking account for over one year. I would get an email with my new bill on the 28th with payment being deducted on the (upcoming) 16th. Shifted to credit card to get the rewards points.


Interesting. Thanks for the info. I still think there should be advanced notice for all forms of payments but (for checking accounts at least) they seem to do it right. I guess they can't "sense" credit vs. debit cards. Still, debit cards must cause quite a bit of problems, especially for the card holders with $35 overdraft fees although now banks are not supposed to overdraft debit cards (without permission) but just reject the payment.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"DogLover" said:


> It has been reported that checking accounts are given a lead time, but debit cards are processed like credit cards on the billing date. I wouldn't recommend anyone use a debit card for their DIRECTV bill.
> 
> I agree it would be nice if the they processed all of them with a lead time, since that is more "normal" for most companies.


I just changed from a credit card to debit card for auto-pay. Previously my bill printed on the 30th and charge was on my card on the next day. Now with the debit card the charge posts on the 13th, six days before my due date.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Blurayfan said:


> I just changed from a credit card to debit card for auto-pay. Previously my bill printed on the 30th and charge was on my card on the next day. Now with the debit card the charge posts on the 13th, six days before my due date.


That's good to know. There were reports a while ago tht they were tated the same as credit cards. Maybe they've changed their system, or maybe you have to let them know it is a debit card. Either way, that's good to know that they can do debit cards that way.


----------



## Caromsoft (Jul 17, 2010)

teabagger said:


> Just called DTV, the CSR told me you can still get free HD for 24 months with auto bill pay. I hope she know what she is talking about. I am getting HD upgrade in the morning. The web site says free HD for life to new customers if you look under "how do I get HD".


Of course this is what I was afraid of when I started this thread, that a CSR would tell someone else that the 24 month with autopay was still going on, and it was just me who was getting the shaft :eek2:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Credit Cards are charged the first day of the billing cycle.
Debit cards are charged 15 days after your bill cycle date.
Checking accounts are within a date range but has the ability to be changed slightly online as to when it drafts.


As for the promotion it sounds like the terms and conditions changed. So not everyone is eligible for it anymore.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds more like another CSR that doesn't know what the rules are.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

It's foolish that it's even come to this. By now, you would think that the vast majority of Directv receivers are HD receivers. If Dish can offer free HD, then so can DTV. It's a stupid fee that should not exist.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"PrinceLH" said:


> It's foolish that it's even come to this. By now, you would think that the vast majority of Directv receivers are HD receivers. If Dish can offer free HD, then so can DTV. It's a stupid fee that should not exist.


In 2010, 66% of Directv subscribers had an "advanced" receiver. The problem is that includes boxes like R15s. Satelliteracer has said that fewer people have HD than many of us assume though.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

PrinceLH said:


> It's foolish that it's even come to this. By now, you would think that the vast majority of Directv receivers are HD receivers. If Dish can offer free HD, then so can DTV. It's a stupid fee that should not exist.


I think that the Competition will Force Directv to Eventually give Free HD to all of their customers.

How about that Swanni for a Prediction about the Future!!! :lol:


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Richierich said:


> *I think that the Competition will Force Directv to Eventually give Free HD to all of their customers.*
> 
> How about that Swanni for a Prediction about the Future!!! :lol:


Eventually, yes, but how about by the time the most of us with those Free HD for 24 months credits expire? I think for most of us, that will be in the summer of this year.


----------



## tinmanohio (Feb 7, 2010)

I posted previously that a CSR told me the free HD with auto bill pay was still available. I got my upgrade yesterday. BTW that went well, great installer and I love the HD. Today is actually my billing date and after much studying (do to the changes) I got charged a $10 HD fee. I contacted CS and the rep took several minutes checking into this and informed that the discount was still available for auto bill pay customers....BUT...it could not be applied because I was already getting a base package discount and free DVR service for 12 months. She said notation had been made and when one of those offers expire I could get the free HD with auto bill pay.

I got a great deal with the discounts and free upgrade so I am not complaining. It does get confusing though! 

I agree that soon HD will become standard. All new offers promote HD receivers and many long time good paying customers are offered free upgrades.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

My belief is that this will not go away anytime soon. Directv will lose customers so long as the competitor is doing it. A few bucks may not push people, but $10 will. 

$10 off will stay - for now.


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I am not convinced that Directv will lose customers over this. BUT, I do believe that some will stop the auto bill pay.

I would think that one of the reasons that Directv offered the discount to us, as long as we have auto bill pay, was to eliminate some of the paper billing requirements.

This would include printing and mailing statements and then paying the labor costs involved with opening payments, posting the payments to accounts etc.

I can assure you that should Directv decide to end the HD credit, I will stop auto bill pay.

I pay electronically so it is only about a 30 second effort for me to pay them, but they will be required to send out the paper bill. (I think that they are taking all of this in to consideration of course.)


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

I just hate stuff like this. I've been on auto-pay since it was first available. Do I get free HD? Nope. Apparently you need to call and complain to get better rates. The system is backwards. Don't reward the customers who have had service and premiums for years without a late payment, but DO reward the customers who call to complain and take up time that CSRs should be devoting to people with real issues or new installs. 

I like a lot about DirecTV, but I'd be really, really happy if all this CSR roulette let's-pretend-to-cancel-and-make-a-deal nonsense went away.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

AlanSaysYo said:


> I just hate stuff like this. I've been on auto-pay since it was first available. Do I get free HD? Nope. Apparently you need to call and complain to get better rates. The system is backwards. Don't reward the customers who have had service and premiums for years without a late payment, but DO reward the customers who call to complain and take up time that CSRs should be devoting to people with real issues or new installs.
> 
> I like a lot about DirecTV, but I'd be really, really happy if all this CSR roulette let's-pretend-to-cancel-and-make-a-deal nonsense went away.


You are right. This is one of those mindless business practices that make no sense to me at all from a customer appreciation standpoint, but it is prevalent throughout.

SiriusXM does the same thing. Call and complain and they will drop renewal rates by over half. Coupon deals? Why not just cut prices rather than make people send in a piece of paper for someone to handle and send you money back.

The only reason I can think of is they make tons of money from the people who don't complain. They balance the churn rate against the complainers and figure they can hold onto a few extra people with a discount of some sort. Other companies market the rebate as a lower price, but make money on people who don't bother to send it in, or forget, or find a reason to deny eligibility.

If you consider the number of people on this forum who are aware of certain business practices, we are a very small number compared to all the subscribers. It costs them very little to tolerate us gnats who constantly look for a better deal.

Anyone want to make a superbowl ad telling people to call Directv and complain about the $10 HD discount?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

wxguy said:


> You are right. This is one of those mindless business practices that make no sense to me at all from a customer appreciation standpoint, but it is prevalent throughout.
> 
> SiriusXM does the same thing. Call and complain and they will drop renewal rates by over half. Coupon deals? Why not just cut prices rather than make people send in a piece of paper for someone to handle and send you money back.
> 
> ...


You have to realize that to some it's not worth the hassle of calling to get a small discount on service. To those that it is all you have to do is call and ask what promotions are available. It's really not that hard but if you think that companies are just going to throw out money then don't open your own business.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

CSR told me a few days ago that my free HD will drop off in June. I will probably call and see if it can be reinstated after it drops off. Charging for HD now is pretty silly. It's about like charging for color TV.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

PrinceLH said:


> It's foolish that it's even come to this. By now, you would think that the vast majority of Directv receivers are HD receivers.


Not even close to being an accurate assumption.

There are millions and millions of SD DirecTV receivers in service (including all of mine) and after reading that the $10 HD fee is probably going to apply to all existing customers sooner or later I won't be upgrading anytime soon (except maybe to DISH or cable where HD is free).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

wxguy said:


> SiriusXM does the same thing. Call and complain and they will drop renewal rates by over half. Coupon deals? Why not just cut prices rather than make people send in a piece of paper for someone to handle and send you money back.


Not really accurate. After being a good XM customer for years I'm glad I was sitting down when I got my renewal statement last year. I called in and complained and got---NOTHING. "That's the price" I was told. "Bye bye" they were told.

A month later a letter arrived wanting me to come back. It was no deal and included an outrageous "$18 reconnect fee" and "music licensing fee" which brought the cost way up. No thank you.

Another month went by. Then letter #2 offering me to come back for $7.50 per month for a year (regular price is over $12). No reconnection fee. No add-on music licensing fee. I went for it but, of course, with XM you really do OWN the equipment and there is no silly "2 year commitment" to deal with.

Unlike XM, DirecTV doesn't put in one heart-attack price increase-they stick it to you for $3 or $4 per month every year....EVERY year until a customer reaches a tipping point and calls in to cancel. Then out come the "secret" packages to keep you. Or you suddenly learn about the HD fee waiver for auto pay.

And if you really do cancel, DirecTV keeps a careful note of this and by some amazing coincidence in precisely 23 months you start getting pestered to come back as a new customer.

Who dreams up these stupid marketing techniques???


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Who dreams up these stupid marketing techniques???


The same person that makes it next to impossible to buy (own) a current tech DVR, even though someone who does, is probably very unlikely to ever leave DirecTv.


----------



## chick3112215 (Jul 20, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> The same person that makes it next to impossible to buy (own) a current tech DVR, even though someone who does, is probably very unlikely to ever leave DirecTv.


+1Million 

Isn't the HD fee going to be called something else, advanced receiver or something? If so they could even charge the free HD for lifers it and say it is not an HD fee.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I think its like an advanced technology fee. $20. Includes DVR, HD, multiroom. So Im guessing there will be no "HD fee" to get free after Feb 9th, for new customers, since its all wrapped up into one. It also pretty much forces everyone to pay for multiroom whether they use it or not. Dont know if it will apply to people with just one single HD receiver (non-dvr).

I know reading all the package changes, and fee changes is confusing as can be. I just hope the CSRs have a 1 week class on it, because Ive been reading it for over a month, and still have questions on how it will work, especially for current customers who upgrade.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Why do new customers get catered to better than their long standing ones. I think i will jump to Dish when my term is up next month. I can't see paying 7 for DVR and another 10 for HD.


----------



## LCollett (Oct 24, 2007)

Last week I called to have them activate a new HR-24 (from Solid Signal) and had them delete a owned SD receiver (I already have several HR-20's in service). The SD receiver was my primary unit, so I guess they had to rebuild my service.

I did not ask for anything except I wanted to keep my service the same. My free HD was to end this summer, but that was not mentioned. I then received an email that said I would have free HD for another 24 months. A few days later I received a card in the mail saying the same thing. I guess I will find out in a few months if it indeed continues to be free. I am keeping the email and card just in case.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Same thing happened to me this past August. I upgraded to MRV and added another STB. Shortly after the install I received an email confirming that I was going to get free HD access for 24 months and then one week later I received a post card that said the same thing. I'm keeping an eye on my monthly credits though.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been with Directv since 95. I get the free HD with autopay. They hit me with a $10 increase and a rate increase .I am gone almost at my limit price-wise anyway.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> I know reading all the package changes, and fee changes is confusing as can be. I just hope the CSRs have a 1 week class on it, because Ive been reading it for over a month, and still have questions on how it will work, especially for current customers who upgrade.


No kidding... This is definitely one of the most confusing package changes/price increases.


----------



## Maracs (Dec 5, 2011)

So when was HD free for life?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> Not really accurate. After being a good XM customer for years I'm glad I was sitting down when I got my renewal statement last year. I called in and complained and got---NOTHING. "That's the price" I was told. "Bye bye" they were told.
> 
> A month later a letter arrived wanting me to come back. It was no deal and included an outrageous "$18 reconnect fee" and "music licensing fee" which brought the cost way up. No thank you.
> 
> ...


 That's interesting. I've had XM for 5+ years in 2 different GM vehicles and have never paid MORE than 1/2 price for my subscriptions. After my free 3 months are up in the new vehicle I call them and without hassle get the 1/2 price deal. This year it was a "little" tougher because she first said NO, then I said, OK cancel, she then said "let me check something" and then she said no problem. For $$170/yr I can and would live without it but for ~$85 I'll stay. I keep both vehicles under separate accounts so they can be more easily "negotiated" when the time comes.

One thing I do is make sure the credit card on my account is expired so they can't auto-charge me. Once they have your money it's probably not as easy. In fact, I know of 4 or 5 people with Sirius and/or XM who have never paid more than 1/2 price either.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I know reading all the package changes, and fee changes is confusing as can be. I just hope the CSRs have a 1 week class on it, because Ive been reading it for over a month, and still have questions on how it will work, especially for current customers who upgrade.


The CSR's will know the new packages backwards and forewards as well as all of the DirecTV policies and they will give you timely accurate information.

HA HA HA HA HA!!! :lol:


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

For what it's worth I called today to change from Premier to Choice Ultimate, figuring I would then add HBO and Showtime. Instead I was given $25 off per month for the next year.

The CSR also told me my free HD was up in 5 months, but that there should be no problem getting it extended when it expired.


----------



## TedfromHR (Aug 7, 2010)

I just called and they would only give me the HD Credit for a year.


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I would think that the most cost effective mthod would be for DirecTV to continue giving that discount for folks on auto pay. I have watched the forum discussions on this and realize that Direct can do about what ever they want. 

Should they stop the discount for me, then they will be required to generate and pay for a paper bill to be sent to me, and then have someone open the mail and post the payment to my account as I would certainly cancel the auto pay.

I figure it would cost more than then ten dollars to pay for folks doing that.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

I wonder if they have not started getting away with the HD fee already... I have noticed the last 2 months that the $10 HD fee was missing from my bill and the DVR fee went up a buck

... but, i don't miss it enough to call and ask....:lol:


----------



## satking (Oct 20, 2009)

I was given $10 credit a year ago for free hd when I upgraded my system. I was a 8yr customer. The credit stated HD fee. They asked about signing up for autopay but I declined and stated I would call back later. I didn't bother with the autopay.

The credit ended this month and I called back and stated that I did not get the 2 years that I was promised. Retentions gave me a new 2 year credit after signing up for autopay. It is still possible to get free hd as an existing customer.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That is good. I asked if the Entertainment package was eligible for the Free HD, and they said yes, then told me I only had 4 months left on mine.


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

OK, it's NOT early in the morning, but I suspect I'm having a slow day........

I've been with Directv for a long time - 1995 or some such. My current 2-year contract expires in November, so I've already gotten the huge slap price increase for year two...

2 HD DVRs and 1 HD receiver. And, of course, the $10 HD charge. I keep seeing references to the "free HD for life" or 2 years or SOME period. Can someone state DEFINITIVELY whether it's still in effect to get the $10 waived OR NOT? 

'Cause if not I'll just wait until November to go through the standard 3 weeks of making frequent calls, getting different information, having the price change with every call, get the installer that brings the wrong equipment, having to go up the food chain to a manager that'll actually get it CLOSER to right, THEN go through it again when the bill doesn't match what I'm told...


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

I though the free HD deal was still going on so I called a few weeks ago to change my billing to a credit card ...They said the Free HD promo was no longer in effect so I threatened to switch to Dish and at the last minute they gave me a free year of HD without paying my bill on a credit card.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

ActiveHDdave said:


> I though the free HD deal was still going on so I called a few weeks ago to change my billing to a credit card ...They said the Free HD promo was no longer in effect so I threatened to switch to Dish and at the last minute they gave me a free year of HD without paying my bill on a credit card.


I just enrolled in auto bill pay online and it gave me a 10.00 credit:hurah:


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Drop a line to: [email protected]
> 
> Perhaps the office can help you, Worth a try. When did you purchase the HR34 Was it before the deadline and it took awhile to get the install done ?


that email has been invalid for a few years.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"iceturkee" said:


> that email has been invalid for a few years.


Where did you hear that? I know people have been successfully using it even this year.

- Merg


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Where did you hear that? I know people have been successfully using it even this year.
> 
> - Merg


I used that email address a couple of months ago, and I got a phone reply the next day.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

iceturkee said:


> that email has been invalid for a few years.


Wrong!!!

I just gave it to someone last week and they got immediate response and remediation.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Where did you hear that? I know people have been successfully using it even this year.
> 
> - Merg


i had heard and read that was invalid. the customer advocacy link has been on dtv's investor relations page. that's how i have contacted them.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just curious, has anyone tried to get the free HD extended lately? I called D* last year and I was given 24 months but they could only put in 12 months. Today I called because the 12 months is up and asked if it will be extended and they said no. Anyone else having similar experiences?


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

scott0702 said:


> Just curious, has anyone tried to get the free HD extended lately? I called D* last year and I was given 24 months but they could only put in 12 months. Today I called because the 12 months is up and asked if it will be extended and they said no. Anyone else having similar experiences?


We should be finding out for sure in a few weeks. It was in early June, 2010 that the first people got the 2 year free HD credit. So, those will be expiring soon. I know that I've been told by multiple CSRs, including one from the Case Management department, that, when the credit expires, if people call, it will be renewed, but I don't have a high level of confidence in the accuracy of that information.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

lesz said:


> We should be finding out for sure in a few weeks. It was in early June, 2010 that the first people got the 2 year free HD credit. So, those will be expiring soon. I know that I've been told by multiple CSRs, including one from the Case Management department, that, when the credit expires, if people call, it will be renewed, but I don't have a high level of confidence in the accuracy of that information.


Probably will be one of those cases where it's the luck of the draw on which CSR you speak with. It will probably be best to keep calling until you get what you want. I was promised 24 months initially but they could only put 12 months on the system so I should get at least another 12 months.


----------



## rubocop (May 15, 2012)

lesz said:


> We should be finding out for sure in a few weeks. It was in early June, 2010 that the first people got the 2 year free HD credit. So, those will be expiring soon. I know that I've been told by multiple CSRs, including one from the Case Management department, that, when the credit expires, if people call, it will be renewed, but I don't have a high level of confidence in the accuracy of that information.


Don't count on it.


----------



## rubocop (May 15, 2012)

ok


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

Since HD has become the standard nowadays (just try to buy a non-HD enabled set), it's time for DirecTV to end the HD surcharge. And then an extra fee for the few channels in the HD Extra Pack, c'mon now... Seems like price-gouging by DirecTV. Plus new customers were getting free HD for life while long time subscribers have to beg for HD credit. Even the cable companies and FiOS include basic HD channels in their standard packages, and often offer more basic HD than DirecTV. Why does DirecTV make you pay for HD access? Because they can, I guess. And we say "thank you sir, may I have another?"


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And how many have HD sets but no HD service? They are out there.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

When this credit rolls off who would be the best to talk to? Someone from retention?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jimbo56 said:


> Since HD has become the standard nowadays (just try to buy a non-HD enabled set), it's time for DirecTV to end the HD surcharge. And then an extra fee for the few channels in the HD Extra Pack, c'mon now... Seems like price-gouging by DirecTV. Plus new customers were getting free HD for life while long time subscribers have to beg for HD credit. Even the cable companies and FiOS include basic HD channels in their standard packages, and often offer more basic HD than DirecTV. Why does DirecTV make you pay for HD access? Because they can, I guess. And we say "thank you sir, may I have another?"


New customers are not getting free hd for life.

HD is not the standard just because retail outlets are only carrying HD TV's does not mean that the billions of SD sets out there are now gone. Every company out there has figured out a way to recoup the costs of the retrans and equipment costs associated with HD. There's a reason even with the fees that companies are still competitive.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

jimbo56 said:


> Since HD has become the standard nowadays (just try to buy a non-HD enabled set), it's time for DirecTV to end the HD surcharge. And then an extra fee for the few channels in the HD Extra Pack, c'mon now... Seems like price-gouging by DirecTV.


Yep. Xfinity does not charge me an HD surcharge, gives me a credit for owning my own box (Tivo with lifetime), and has all those "extra" channels in their basic package. DirecTv needs to reevaluate those charges before my contract expires. If I have to pay those extras, I wont be able to pay for Sunday Ticket this next year, which I was planning on. If I dont get Sunday ticket, there is no compelling reason to keep both providers.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

I, and many others, was nearing the end of the two years free hd. Two months ago I got a postcard saying they were extending my deal for another two years! I didn't ask for it, but I'm happy about the offer!


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

I noticed I didn't get the HD credit on my latest bill - I certainly was one of the early adopters of the credit


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

My Free HD credit is expiring next month after two years. I talked to retention yesterday and they would only offer extending it one more year. I asked them about the people that got "free hd for life". He told me that it was "free hd for life of the contract". 

I will wait until then to see if they will be more motivated to keep me as a customer.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> New customers are not getting free hd for life.
> 
> HD is not the standard just because retail outlets are only carrying HD TV's does not mean that the billions of SD sets out there are now gone. Every company out there has figured out a way to recoup the costs of the retrans and equipment costs associated with HD. There's a reason even with the fees that companies are still competitive.


You tow the company line quite well. If customers are calling and getting the HD fee waived, why not just give it free to everyone?

If DirecTV was around in the 1960's they would probably be charging an extra fee to get programming in color. And they would probably be trying to get that extra surcharge to this day, too.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I think my credit expires next month also. If they won't extend it I won't threatened to leave but I will discontinue autopay.

*Correction. I just called and found out I had 2 months left.*


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm sure the HD charge could be removed.....

Then added to your base package like every one else does. Placebo any one?

What people fail to realize is that it does cost more to provide provide HD channels due to contract negotiations for the rights to the HD channel and bandwidth to host the HD channel. If you think the companies that are not showing HD as an extra charge on your bill are just eating the cost you are wrong.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

inf0z said:


> I'm sure the HD charge could be removed.....
> 
> Then added to your base package like every one else does. Placebo any one?
> 
> What people fail to realize is that it does cost more to provide provide HD channels due to contract negotiations for the rights to the HD channel and bandwidth to host the HD channel. If you think the companies that are not showing HD as an extra charge on your bill are just eating the cost you are wrong.


Then give us a choice: All HD, or All SD. I would say most people watch only HD channels, and SD users obviously only watch SD channels. Split it up. Since I am guessing that DirecTv pays each channel a certain amount per sub, if they split it up, then they would be paying much less, since there would be fewer actual subscribers.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

studechip said:


> I, and many others, was nearing the end of the two years free hd. Two months ago I got a postcard saying they were extending my deal for another two years! I didn't ask for it, but I'm happy about the offer!


Now they are telling me the card and email wasn't to say they were extending my free hd. In fact, it doesn't say that in the email or on the card. I thought that was what they meant, since they sent them in the 21st month of the 24 month credit. They are claiming it was just a reminder that I was getting free hd for 24 months and what I had to do to keep it for that time frame! What a crock! I talked to the office of the president. They are looking into it.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Then give us a choice: All HD, or All SD. I would say most people watch only HD channels, and SD users obviously only watch SD channels. Split it up. Since I am guessing that DirecTv pays each channel a certain amount per sub, if they split it up, then they would be paying much less, since there would be fewer actual subscribers.


How does additional bandwidth costs figure in to this solution? Either way you look at it, the companies costs are X so their profit margin is Y there for you pay X+Y. This formula does not change from Directv to Dish to who ever. Some companies make you feel better about this by positioning their fees in different ways.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Then give us a choice: All HD, or All SD. I would say most people watch only HD channels, and SD users obviously only watch SD channels. Split it up. Since I am guessing that DirecTv pays each channel a certain amount per sub, if they split it up, then they would be paying much less, since there would be fewer actual subscribers.


I agree, when I was with DirecTV I almost never watched a single SD channel. The picture was so blurry and over-compressed that it made my eyes hurt. How bout offering an HD-only package for, say $10 less, call it "HD Select" or something like that. Wishful thinking, I know...


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

Just had mine extended for 2 years automatically. Received the following in an email from Directv:

Hello Valued Customer,
Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!
JUST A REMINDER
To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:
1. Auto Bill Pay
2. CHOICE™ or OPTIMO MÁS and above package
3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access
Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account.
NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE AUTO BILL PAY?
Please sign in to your account at directv.com. If it states "Not Enrolled," next to AUTO BILL PAY on your ACCOUNT OVERVIEW page, select "Set up" and register as soon as possible.
If you feel that you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV at
1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

vthokies1996 said:


> Just had mine extended for 2 years automatically. Received the following in an email from Directv:
> 
> Hello Valued Customer,
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!
> ...


I'm don't think that the email means that you had the free HD renewed. I got the same email several months ago after an equipment change re-set my account. And it did not renew free HD or start the 2 year clock over again. It was just an automatically generated email and changed nothing about the free HD.

It looks like we won't know for sure what the status of free HD renewal is until the first ones to get it have their 2 year period expire in a couple of weeks. At best, my guess would be that people will have to call and request a renewal of the credit. My hope is that DIRECTV recongizes that, once you give people something, when you take it away, the result is that you generate bad feelings among those who had the freebie. I'd also guess that, once the first few are successful in getting a renewal of the credit and once they post that information on various forums, getting a renewal will be much easier for everyone else.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

If it is anything like any of the other 'deals' for existing customers, D* will give or not give it out based on no apparent reasons whatsoever. D* is the single most inconsistent company when it comes to deals that I have ever dealt with! Great when you get them, but sucks when you don't.


----------



## BaronHarkonnen (May 23, 2012)

The "HD Fee" charged by them always seemed a little bit ridiculous. It's not like it costs them anything extra to carry HD programming, and HD televisions are the norm now and pretty much all anyone sells. 

SD signals on an HDTV look washed out.

I guess that when a cable company tacks on $5, it's reasonable considering that they actually have to increase line bandwidth capacity for it, but I fail to see how it costs more for DirecTV or Dish to transmit it over the air from space. Much less $10 a month more.

Maybe someone who knows a little more about the technology could explain this to my satisfaction, but I've always thought of it as another way to bill cram the customer and help DirecTV along the way of turning a $55 programming package into a $85 one. (That's before taxes and mysterious government-sounding fees, like the phone companies have always been known for too)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

There is definitely a bandwidth issue with satellite as well. It still uses more bandwidth for DirecTV to compress and distribute a HD signal as opposed to a SD signal. More bandwidth means more resources are needed. More resources means more costs...

- Merg


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Not to mention the channels themselves tend to charge more. Imagine something like ESPN telling DirecTV it's $3/month for all the ESPN channels in SD, or $4/month for access to the HD and SD versions of them all (this is just an example, I'm sure my numbers are wrong). 

Also, many times they have to sign a new agreement to carry the HD version of a channel. So while ABC Family might not charge any more for the HD version of the channel compared to the SD channel, DirecTV might have a current agreement that runs through 2015 for $0.50/month for the SD channel. But, in order to get the HD channel ABC Family is requiring them to sign a new contract and throw out the old one. Now they want $0.75/month for their channel, whether you get the HD or SD version. They aren't necessarily charging more for the channel, but it is going to cost DirecTV more money because their cost would be going up from $0.50 to $0.75/month for the next 3 years when it doesn't really have to.


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't buy the PPV WWE shows, but they charge $10.00 more for HD. I can not verify that information, but it is based on email promos I recieved.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

studechip said:


> Now they are telling me the card and email wasn't to say they were extending my free hd. In fact, it doesn't say that in the email or on the card. I thought that was what they meant, since they sent them in the 21st month of the 24 month credit. They are claiming it was just a reminder that I was getting free hd for 24 months and what I had to do to keep it for that time frame! What a crock! I talked to the office of the president. They are looking into it.


Another followup: I talked to Cody from the office of the president today. He said the postcard and email were generated from the marketing department and the reason was that my auto payment status had changed. I explained to him that it hadn't, which he agreed it didn't. I asked why the marketing department would sent out the card and email if it was a billing issue. He had no good answer for that. He said he was going to look into it further. I told him that I expected the two year free hd deal to continue for another two years not just because of the card and email, but because it should since the other providers are doing it. He said he couldn't do anything until the original deal had expired. So I guess I wait until next month when the two years on the original deal comes up.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

My 24 months ended last month so I had to pay $10 extra for May and today my account shows a $10 credit for Advanced Receiver-HD - 24mosFreeHDAcc ,so I guess it has been renewed


----------

